# Low AMH - IUI



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ladies I have just had a cancelled cycle of icsi due to no response I have a low amh 0.7 so produced no follicles does that mean that IUI wouldnt work for me either? DH's sperm is an issue as he has low count and motility problems but we would be willing to use donor sperm.

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Angel - I would guess that a natural IUI may be your best bet (poss with DS but they will tell you that)......if you do not respond to the IVF drugs then a stimulated IUI may not work either - but then again you may respond v slightly differently each month IYSWIM. With a natural IUI, you just need to monitor your own naturally occuring follicle growing and have the IUI at the right time - ask the clinic?

xxx


----------



## polly peters (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi I too have a very low amh at 1.99 i don't know if we are looking at the same scale?  I responded very poorly to an ivf cycle and it was cancelled as i did not produce any eggs.  My clinic have suggested my only chance is with donor eggs, however they suggested having scans to see if i had any activity in my ovaries , which i did this month and a follicle was developing a did an ovulation kit and got a smiley face so then had a DIUI.

My question now is it worth pursuing DIUI s or should i wait for DE treatment?  Does any one have any sucess stories of Diui's or natural BNF 's with very low AMH'S ?  My FSH was 4.3 and then 12.3 and i have regular 28 day cycles.


----------

